#kubuntu-se 2010-12-20
<Flygisoft> Oj
<Flygisoft> Lite folk här igen :P
<Philip5> fler bottar än folk nästan
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Flygisoft> Var ju fler ett tag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Bra med dig då?
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-21
<x_link> Philip5: Har din Kopete/MSN-ikon vid klockan också ändrats till en tomte? =)
<x_link> Oj, det var VLC:
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-22
<bittin> Tjena nån som vet om bra Android Forum / Mailinglistor?
<x_link> www.swedroid.se är ett svenskt Android-forum.
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-23
<bittin> x_link: reggad där och skrivit 3 poster =)
<x_link> =)
<Flygisoft> Morgon
<x_link> Hej hej
<dagon_> tjenixen
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-24
<x_link> God jul!
<dagon_> detsamma! :)
<x_link> =)
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-16
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010753559/sony-cybershot-dsc-qx10-black/
<QTmaxjezy> funderar på att köpa en sån till mig i julklapp
<Philip5> har du någon bra smartphone att köra den på?
<QTmaxjezy> går det inte på surfplatta?
<Philip5> kanske det gör
<Philip5> antar den behöver en app för att styras och wifi
<QTmaxjezy> borde ju vara wifi och någon app
<QTmaxjezy> såg att den har stativfäste
<QTmaxjezy> kan vara nice att filma med
<Philip5> tror den är mest kul
<Philip5> funderar på att ge mig en sådan här i julklapp: http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010675020/lowepro-pro-runner-450-aw/
<QTmaxjezy> resultatet verkar ganska lovande
<QTmaxjezy> jag har redan köpt en julklapp till mig som ja packat in i paket 
<QTmaxjezy> snart är det jul här i vårt hus
<Philip5> du får fler julklappar av dig själv än du ger din tjej ;)
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-18
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: jasså du har gått och blivit QT igen
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, aa!
<QTmaxjezy> :)
<Philip5> inte illa
<QTmaxjezy> sitter och letar efter en billig men lite bättre kompakt
<QTmaxjezy> fasiken vad svårt det är
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> Fujifilm-X100s‎
<Philip5> inte så billig dock
<Philip5> fast kanske hellre skulle satsa på en Fujifilm X-E2 ändå så man kan byta gluggar men ändå liten och smidig
<QTmaxjezy> jag tänkte under 2k
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010668499/olympus-xz-10-black/
<QTmaxjezy> detta är typ den bästa jag hittar
<Philip5> ja då blir det ju lite annat
<QTmaxjezy> annars kan jag köpa ett objektiv, men ja vill ha en portablare ljusstark lösning
<Philip5> sådana där brukar väl inte vara direkt ljusstarka vid normala brännvidder
<QTmaxjezy> den där är ju relativt ljusstark hela vägen
<Philip5> jag har en gammal canon ixus som mest ligger som jag aldrig använder. köpte den för resa och har efter det inte tyckt att den räcker
<QTmaxjezy> vill ha raw, lite bättre optik och full HD
<Philip5> sedan bär det ju emot att ha en canon :P
<Philip5> blir nog svårt för den pengen
<QTmaxjezy> ja, det är den där olympus och en canon som har det
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010673985/canon-powershot-s110-silver/
<QTmaxjezy> typ denna 
<QTmaxjezy> de känns för jäkla tråkiga dock
<QTmaxjezy> en tvättmaskin har fler spakar
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, sälj din ixus på tradera vetja!
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/301750/198134436/canon-ixus-140-wifi-hdmi-8x-opt-16mp-3-100-37-nyskick
<Philip5> inte värt besväret
<Philip5> kan få ligga i lådan om jag nu skulle få för mig att jag behöver något som jag inte behöver vara rädd om
<Philip5> problemet är väl att en några år gammal kompaktkamera snart är som en mobilkamera i kvalifix
<QTmaxjezy> jo, mobilerna har väl inget annat att sälja vidare på förutom megapixlar
<QTmaxjezy> så de blir bättre o bättre medans kompakterna släpar efter då de faller i populäritet
<Philip5> jo
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-19
<QTmaxjezy> på söndag är det någon i kanalen som fyller år!
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: Flygisoft eller?
<QTmaxjezy> jag ju
<Philip5> men du är väl jehovas vittne och firar ändå inte födelsedagar
<Flygisoft> ^^
<Philip5> |^^|
<QTmaxjezy> jag är inte jehovas ännu
<QTmaxjezy> har några tester 
<QTmaxjezy> att göra först
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-20
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, då var den stora dagen här då
<QTmaxjezy> bara ett par dagar kvar tills the grand finale
<Philip5> hoppla
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: varför gör inte du sånt här i blender och din dslr med videoklipp?! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3d_I5x-3QY
<QTmaxjezy> haha
<QTmaxjezy> vackert
<QTmaxjezy> om jag hade lite fler vänner som ville ställa upp på sånt så
<Philip5> du får använda folk som kommer på kalas
<x_link> te
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-21
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: börjar du bli rastlös och otålig nu inför julafton och paketöppning?
<Philip5> du får nog bara mjuka paket i år
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du varit snäll i år? tror du tomten kommer komma?
<QTmaxjezy> aa
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-15
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du någon mindre softbox, typ 60x60cm?
<Philip5> ja av paraplymodell
<Philip5> en
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att köpa någon mindre modell, så kollar runt på lite olika storlekar
<Philip5> jo jag har också tänkt så men då ska det ju vara en som är enkelt att sätta upp
<Philip5> typ paraplymodell eller så
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Finns ju godox, dom har ju 40,50,60 och 80cm tror jag
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Godox-50x50cm-Softbox-Bag-Kit-for-Camera-Studio-Flash-fit-Bowens-Elinchrom-Mount-/321476600641?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
<Flygisoft> typ en sån
<Philip5> något sånt ja
<Philip5> tror godox gör den där till flera andra i väst som sätter sitt märke på den
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> är ju inte helt ovanligt nu för tiden att det körs med relables
<Philip5> likadnat med deras blixtar
<Flygisoft> Ne är väl så
<Philip5> och samyang med sina objektiv
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Känns ju mysko att köpa någon helt okänt märke på ett objektiv som egentligen är samyang
<Flygisoft> Var ju ganska billig annars den där softboxen
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> Rokinon, Bower och Walimex är väl alla märken som inte har egen tillverkning utan bara relablar andras grejer som de importerar och ger service och support på
<Philip5> vanligare i usa tror jag
<Philip5> är väl lite som kaffebrus gör även om de inte så ofta sätter eget namn på prylar
<Philip5> och tur är väl det för kaffebrus logga är så jäkla ful :D
<Philip5> jobbigt med det namnet också för de hade nog inte tänkt bli så stora på fotoprylar när de bildade bolaget och tog namnet
<Flygisoft> Typ som kaffebrus godox blixtar
<Flygisoft> Haha ja xD
<Flygisoft> Undrar hur man kom fram till det där namnet egentligen
<Philip5> tror de började med att importera och sälja kaffemaskiner och annat grejs
<Flygisoft> lol?
<Philip5> så tror jag att det blev så att de började med fotoprylar
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Flygisoft> Personligen så hade jag troligen bytt namn, skickat besökarna från gamla domänen till nya
<Philip5> antagligen kom de till ett läge där de kände att namnet var tillräckligt inarbetat
<Flygisoft> Mjo är väl så
<Philip5> och så tänkte de säkert att det var ett namn som stack ut så folk kom ihåg ändå
<Flygisoft> Kom och tänka på en sak, behöver man inte riktigt kraftiga stativ om man ska börja belasta med en boom med en motvikt på typ 5kg, så en studioblixt på det och sen softbox, lär ju bli bra mycket mer än vad många stativ egentligen klarar av
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hur kraftig boom och stativ har du? Tänkte möjlighet att belasta det
<Flygisoft> eller överlastar du bara? :P
<Philip5> mitt boomstativ är ganska kraftigt men som motvikt brukar jag använda en 1,5 L petflaska fylld med vatten
<Philip5> som jag stoppar i en tom sandsäck man fick till
<Philip5> kan stoppa i 2 flaskor om jag behöver
<Philip5> jag har typ en sådan här men köpt på ebay tror jag:
<Philip5> http://kaffebrus.com/bomstativ-multi-fungerar-aven-som-lampstativ-1487.html
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Den såg ju nice ut
<Philip5> jo
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-17
<Philip5> Flygisoft: pysslar herrn med då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sett lite på serier
<Flygisoft> men ska sova nu
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-18
<Philip5> Flygisoft: händer ikväll då? har du börjat sitta uppe och skriva julklappsrim och lacka paket?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kodat lite och sett på serier
<Flygisoft> Men nu blir det sova :P
<Philip5> ja du behöver all skönhetssömn du kan få ;)
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-21
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du någon aning om hur man i Photoshop kan ändra en färg mot en annan, alternativt desaturation på ett litet område eller lager?
<Flygisoft> desaturation på enbart en färg då vill säga
<Philip5> selective color
<Philip5> googla på det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah nice, ska kolla på det
